# Open Trailer question



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

I am buying a new open 14' utility trailer with 2ft high sides. What is the best way to carry all the decoys and blinds with this style trailer? I will be using bags for all decoys if this helps. I do not really want to build anything permanent for the trailer. I cannot buy an enclosed trailer right now, I need the open trailer for other uses.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

temp plywood sides and cover tightly with a tarp. try to keep as much dust off as possible.


----------

